# Piedra hot springs in winter?



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

Can you access the piedra hot springs from the standard trailhead in winter? Specifically, does anyone know if the 6 mile dirt road off the highway sees any winter maintenance? Has anyone been there recently?


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Closed, and probably will be until mid or late April:

San Juan National Forest - Alerts & Notices


----------

